# Thermalright HR-03 GT and HR 11



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

I plan to use this on a HD3850 or 1950 pro. With all that excess weight, wouldn't the card eventually snap off the slot in the long run? I am concerned about weight and I only want to run passive. I e-mailed Thermalright, they said:

Hi, 

I'd have to say no, as there has never been a report of anything like that ever happening.

Thermalright Support,

Bob

Both of these are not dual slot cards so I don't have the luxury of adding extra suport. Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i have never heard of a PCB snapping in normal circumstances. the only ones i have heard of is when someone blew up a card intentionally. seriously though, dont worry about it. i know quite a few people who use that cooler and never had an issue.


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

forcifer said:


> i have never heard of a PCB snapping in normal circumstances. the only ones i have heard of is when someone blew up a card intentionally. seriously though, dont worry about it. i know quite a few people who use that cooler and never had an issue.


But using both on a single slot card not a double slot. Won't it snap off due to the weight? Its not standup upwards either as this will be going into a mid tower.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Not (have you ever tried to snap a card the are very hard and not broken easily at all


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the new 8800GT is a single slot card, and thats the card many of my friends have. honestly, i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

PCB is thin but very strong so I doubt it would snap. It is not like the solder boards you get at RadioShack to solder stuff on. PCB is loaded with copper, aluminum, and other metals, its not just plastic like it looks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Typically they are 6 layer fiberglass, more if they are real quality pcb's, a lot of people had fears of very heavy coolers when they came out, after 4 years of running zalman coolerrs on my p4c800-e del and 6800gt, they show no signs of sagging, much less breaking, I wouldn't worry.


----------

